# RABBIT SKINNIN'



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

i NEED TO SKIN A RABBIT IN A FEW HOURS MAX BECAUSE I KILLED IT LAST EVENING IN MY BACKYARD AND I THINK ITS STARTING TO DECOMPOSE. I NEED TO SKIN IT NOW BUT I DONT KNOW HOW. PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cut around the neck, cut off the feet, then make slit in the chest all the way down to the gut. Then peel the skin like peeling a grape. You should be able to pull the skin off the legs like you are taking off a pair off pants. Oh, and hold your nose


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Thanks. alot. It wans't perfect cuz it was my first time but i saw someone do it to a deer about two years ago so i wasn't sure if it was the same thing.(by the way the smell didn't really bother me. lol) Ok...so i got the darn thing skinned....now what?!?!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Salt Salt Salt....


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

SALT SALT SALT??????
well what do i do with the SALT SALT SALT?


----------



## N2DUXS (Oct 5, 2004)

Had no idea there was a spring rabbit season


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Think you can shoot them buggers all year


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Anyway what do i do with the skin? do i tan it or something? and if so how?


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

is it in season? If not, why did you kill it? Well the way we skin rabbits is to pinch a part of the stomach with both hands facing this way sorta > < and pull it, the skin will just rip off. Rip it all the way past the legs and then pull the rest off. The leg hair will probably still be there and around the head also. Grab a knife, hold the front legs in the air with the bottom dangling. Slice from the stomach to the anus in one clean slice. Then grab the front legs and back legs in seperate hands and swing the rabbit with the butt on the outside and the guts facingthe direction you want to toss them. Then quickly fling it but dont let go and most of the guts should fly out. Then slice better around the anus and cut off the tail. Then clean out the inside better taking out whatever is left, such as the intestines and whatever else didnt fly out. Simply just use the side of the knife or your hand and pull the stuff out. Then snap the bones in each leg just below the joint and slice the tendons and pull the legs off. Then slice around the neck, grasp the head and twist until it pops off. Once you get good at it, it takes only a few minutes to clean a rabbit. Its alot easier then slicing the fur off etc since you may puncture the rabbit, just grab the fur. Do you understand my explaination about skinning it? If not, ill try to explain it better. grab the fur on the stomach with two hands, with your palms NOT facing each other and pull your hands outwards like putting your hands in the whole of a pair of socks and trying to stretch the hole bigger. I hope that helps


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

to cook it, my dad salts it a bit, makes a tomatoe sauce with garlic and stuff and puts the rabbit in it. He lets it boil until it is cooked and then thats it. The meat falls off the bone and tastes amazing. I ate at least 50 like this this past season. We shot at least 70-80 rabbits and gave away a few. Also where are you from? Im pretty sure rabbit is not open all year round. Where i live its october 31st to end of feburary.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I have a chopping board and a hatchet that I use for the cutting. All I do (most of the time anyways) is just cut off the head, feet and tail and pull it off like a tube sock from the neck. once it's off I scrape the meat and membrane crap off, salt it and tan it.

That's about it.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

BTW I would always wear gloves when cleaning them. Tularemia or other liver flukes.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

Thanks alot guys I really appreciate it. and no rabbit season is not open where i live i didnt find out untill after i killed i. the guy who gives the hunter saftey courses in my area told me it was no big deal just dont do it again. now how do you tan the skin?


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

i dont know about the tanning of the skin, we dont usually keep ours, we just toss it in our fire pit or in the garbage.. My 4 beagles love the feet though, we pile up all the feet from all the rabbits we get, and then give each of them a bunch. They crunch through them like cookies. Its their treat for doing a good job.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

haha thats cool. eventually i wanna get a bloudhound


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

for rabbits? get a beagle.. i feel they are better for rabbits. They are smaller, therefore closer to the ground and can stayu on the rabbits tracks easier. Thjey are really agile and fast and great rabbit dogs. We have 4 (1 doesnt hunt) but the other three are of champion breed. Two females and one male. They LOVE to rabbit hunt. This season, going out about once every two weeks for 2 months, we got 70+ rabbits.


----------



## PennsylvaniaRebel (May 16, 2007)

naw, not for rabbits i just like dogs. bloodhounds are my favorite kinda dogs. i used to have a Jack Russel but we gave him to another family.


----------

